# Today was a good day... Lighting matches... Ho Hum... NOT!



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Set to William Tell's Overture... Just about perfect timing with the score.

True, my eye was definitely on today, but the matches did light quite easily too though.
Matches were accidently microwaved for 5 minutes... I meant to do them for 50 seconds but went well beyond... It made them "tinder" dry...
I'll have to try this again to see if I can get ALL of them to light up!


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

What?!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

HolyMoly!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Bill, I'm pretty sure that can't be done...   :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Ordo said:


> What?!


The wind noise was so bad (notice how the smoke goes directly toward the camera) I had to put music or do a voice over... BUT I needed it to be uncut though... so it's a touch longer than needed because of the times I had to check and see if I hit it or not... and then I wasn't sure what happened when that 4th match lit the 5th as well, so I had to look at that too.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

MojaveMoonshineMo said:


> HolyMoly!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk





SJAaz said:


> Bill, I'm pretty sure that can't be done...   :thumbsup:


Thanks Guys, just trying to see what's possible with a fork and some bands...


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Not as perfect as Bill wanted, but awesome shooting anyway :bowdown: :headbang:


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Great to see videos being uploaded on your channel again mr Hays 
Fantastic shooting


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Kalevala said:


> Not as perfect as Bill wanted, but awesome shooting anyway :bowdown: :headbang:





James West said:


> Great to see videos being uploaded on your channel again mr Hays
> Fantastic shooting


Thank you Gentlemen, you're both just as good I'm sure... We all just need better source for fun targets like matches is all


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

good shooting. always inspiring.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Bill Hays said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> > Not as perfect as Bill wanted, but awesome shooting anyway :bowdown: :headbang:
> ...


What we need is much bigger matches!!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome video and shoot'n Mr. Hays! Not to mention multiple lit matches in one video, but 2 with one steely! Unreal!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Covert5 said:


> Awesome video and shoot'n Mr. Hays! Not to mention multiple lit matches in one video, but 2 with one steely! Unreal!


Thanks Man!

Yeah, the 4th and 5th match were to close together apparently... what I need is a bigger box... but then it wouldn't all fit in the video frame right I thought.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Whoa! Amazing.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome accuracy Fantastic video


----------

